# Clearance sale - grab some bargains



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

We are have a major clearance sale.

Loads of coffee related products at low prices -

see our ebay items here - http://shop.ebay.co.uk/arabica_kid/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

plus our web shop sale here - http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk/epages/coffeecreations.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/coffeecreations/Categories/%22Clearance%20Items%22


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up Alex. Tweet also now sent to the Coffee Forums twitter followers too.

Have just snapped up one of the Bumper 53mm tampers. Perfect for the mypressi TWIST (as it will replace the plastic tamper that came with it)

Bumper has been integrated into the Cafelat portfolio, so they are good value for money!


----------



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

More items added, get in quick for some bottomless filter handles and a La Marzocco handle.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

La Spaziale Bottomless Filter Handle, don't suppose you know if it'll fit a briel machine??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the lugs are a different size and angle to the Briel ones


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

thats a bummer


----------



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

More items up on ebay. Motta stuff, cafetieres and some leaf teas. - http://shop.ebay.co.uk/arabica_kid/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------

